# Cadastro Predial-declaration of land title -Loule Concelho



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

This really only concerns our area as far as I know, but I guess other areas will have been through or are going through the process in future.

The Government are trying to make sure that all the different information-eg land registration, financial information to a property has one unique number and is registered online. 

We have just gone through this process with our property. You need to do this by law, by next June. The process involves you going to your local junta with your house documents and ID and filling in a form. They then get your property ip on screen on Google earth and mark it on the map. The you need to get some markers on your boundaries and should there be ambiguity a team of surveyor will come out to sort out the GPS coordinates.

It was simple to get ours registered...took half an hour and there are details in English. We didn't even have to fill in the forms ourselves, the very helpful lady did it for us.

You should make an appointment with your local junta and take

Fiscal Number
Caderneta predial (finance document)
Land registry documents
Deeds of the house/land
P3 (agriculture dept for rustic land only)
Google maps prints or others of your property location

Apparently, after the year has passed it may cost you to do this.

It actually makes me feel better to know my boundaries etc are marked securely and officially and it was pretty painless.


----------



## skercat (Nov 9, 2013)

*markers*

That's very encouraging.

May I please ask where you can buy the boundary markers?

Thanks
Sue


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Boundary markers can be anything, if you want to buy something that won't rot builders yards sell short concrete "stakes" that are used in roofing that are ideal


----------

